
Military Expert: Virtual Reality a Health Hazard and Should Be Banned - Ferver777
http://vrtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?3078-Military-Expert-Virtual-Reality-A-Major-Health-Hazard-amp-Should-be-Banned
======
kozak
When did military experts start to care about health hazards?

